# The Chest Voice Appreciation Thread



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

solid chest voices of all voice types are welcome.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Marie Powers: contralto





Lina Bruna Rasa: spinto soprano





Giorgio Tadeo: bass





Lauritz Melchior: heldentenor


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Celestina Boninsegna, the greatest of all chest voices (especially at 3:54!!!):





Nellie Melba, coloratura soprano (today a dramatic soprano, or maybe a "coloratura mezzo" ha):


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Fedora Barbieri






Fiorenza Cossotto


----------



## Phantoms of the Opera (Feb 5, 2020)

How can you forget Dame Clara Butt? Her low E on this record is legendary.


----------

